# Visa application office



## Angelhair (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi guys! 

I am a South African citizen who applied for a work visa as a nurse in Erlangen Bavaria. I would like to know if anyone knows which office exactly does the application documents go to???? I want to contact them to enquire how long will it take to process the application,as I have applied more than a month back. I have contacted the Ausländerbehörde in Erlangen and they responded saying that it is not their area of responsibility.........so I am a bit lost at the moment. Any feedback will be great thank you!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Did you apply at the Embassy or are you already in Germany?


----------



## Angelhair (Jan 19, 2021)

I am in South Africa. I applied at the Embassy here in my home country


----------



## Angelhair (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi guys, any response here ease??! I'm in a desperate situation. I need to contact someone who is responsible for the issuing of visas in Erlangen. Ausländerbehörde say that they are not responsible??? Any feedback here?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You first need to find out where your documents are at the moment. You can email the BVA quoting your file number. 





__





Visaangelegenheiten







www.bva.bund.de





What addresses did you provide in your application?


----------



## Angelhair (Jan 19, 2021)

*Sunshine* said:


> You first need to find out where your documents are at the moment. You can email the BVA quoting your file number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I supplied my South African address. I will email them now. Let's cross fingers on this one!


*Sunshine* said:


> You first need to find out where your documents are at the moment. You can email the BVA quoting your file number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelhair (Jan 19, 2021)

Angelhair said:


> I supplied my South African address. I will email them now. Let's cross fingers on this one!


Hey there, i have located the application documents In Bundesagentur für Arbeit, Erlangen.I have tried contacting them however they do not answer the phones, and I have sent an email with no response.Is there any one of superior authority I can contact to find out the exact status of my visa application?? It has been more than 6 weeks now and I have not received any response from them. 
Please assist urgently, I will appreciate this.


----------

